# A story for my cast and future readers



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 11, 2009)

Like fantasy fiction with furries or casted for my books? Well, here it is. I am currently finishing up my first book of The Kin Chronicles. I had finished my rough draft ahead of time. However, this is the final product as I finish it on paper. The following link is safe for all to click. This is my first book in my series named: The Black Kat. For those who casted for book 2, Rise of the Dragons, this would be a good read so that you can read the background and understand book 2 when I start on the final draft for that.

http://www.thefurryforum.com/forums/index.php?topic=10035.0


----------



## Corto (Dec 11, 2009)

After reading this and the comics subforum, I have a question: What is up with furries and "casting" their fiction pieces? What happened to making original characters?
Don't take this as an insult or anything, I'm geniunely curious. I don't know how the whole fursona thing works, but if you take a random already-made character/avatar and put it in as a main character in a comic, book or whatever that already has a plot and probably the specific roles these personas would play written, don't you have the risk of going against the personality of said already established character in order to make him fit the role? Or if you take pointers on the personality and behaviour of these personas, how do you make an external and existant character fit the role you need? Do you write your whole story after knowing who will play the roles? Or are all of them just gonna appear as forced cameos and namedrops?
I could understand if you only used friends of yours or their characters in your work, but "recruiting" random characters from forums you barely visit (if at all) seems risky, needlessly complicated and a cheap way to get attention. Isn't it much more fun (and a better learning experience) just creating your own, original characters?

This isn't for this specific case, but for any writer that could answer. This just seems weird to me.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

Personally I sometimes base characters after people I know when I write but casting just seems errr... lazy or attention grabbing.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

Corto said:


> After reading this and the comics subforum, I have a question: What is up with furries and "casting" their fiction pieces? What happened to making original characters?
> Don't take this as an insult or anything, I'm geniunely curious. I don't know how the whole fursona thing works, but if you take a random already-made character/avatar and put it in as a main character in a comic, book or whatever that already has a plot and probably the specific roles these personas would play written, don't you have the risk of going against the personality of said already established character in order to make him fit the role? Or if you take pointers on the personality and behaviour of these personas, how do you make an external and existant character fit the role you need? Do you write your whole story after knowing who will play the roles? Or are all of them just gonna appear as forced cameos and namedrops?
> I could understand if you only used friends of yours or their characters in your work, but "recruiting" random characters from forums you barely visit (if at all) seems risky, needlessly complicated and a cheap way to get attention. Isn't it much more fun (and a better learning experience) just creating your own, original characters?
> 
> This isn't for this specific case, but for any writer that could answer. This just seems weird to me.


you'd be the ugly fugly hedgehog from hell who tries to steal christmas in my fiction piece >:c


----------



## Corto (Dec 11, 2009)

Made another thread in order not to hijack this one. Sorry to the OP.


----------

